# Priss, finally 2000!



## ordira

Way to go!!! congrats! let's take other 2000


----------



## bibliolept

Congratulations, Priss!

Espero que continues participando en los foros, querida Priss.

Un abrazo.
bibliolept


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas felicidades Priss!!!!!!! 
Un fuerte abrazo!!!


----------



## romarsan

PRISS  PRECIOSA
FELICIDADES

Me encanta coincidir contigo en el foro
Me apetece mucho unirme a tu fiesta

Un besazo​


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas Felicidades Priss!!!!!!!!!!!
Un abrazo 
Silvia


----------



## Priss

Muchísimas gracias amigos!  (Me han hecho sonreír con la fiestita)
Es un gusto tenerlos acá... como siempre digo (y lo seguiré diciendo) aprendo mucho con ustedes, y también aprendo mucho de ustedes....
A todos les agradezco el estar aquí!!


Ordira: Tenías razón cuando estaba cerca de los 2.000... pero no pensé que ibas a ser el primero en darte cuenta cuando llegara Gracias amigo por empezar la fiesta.
Bibliolept o Dany (Igual da) He aprendido muchísimo gracias a ti... y te aprecio mucho, mucho.  Gracias por estar aquí, amigo Narragonece.
Romi, preciosa: A mi también me encanta encontrarme contigo en los foros, tus respuestas siempre me sorprenden (Ya sabes, acertadas y amables) Que bueno que formes parte de mis amiguitos foreros, querida Romi. 
Silvi: Muchas gracias por venir, tus hilos son siempre muy interesantes y me ayudan a aprender.


----------



## Fernita

_*Mi querida Priss: qué suerte que puedo felicitarte a tiempo. Sos una jovencita encantadora y con mucha sabiduría y amabilidad.*_

_*Te mando muchísimos abrazos con todo mi cariño de siempre.*_

_*Felicitaciones por tus primeros 2000 aportes y en muy buena ley.*_

_*Your friend,*_
_*Fernita.*_


----------



## Tampiqueña

* ¡Feliz postiversario querida Priss! *​ 
_*Niña bonita, ¡Mira que eres veloz! ¿ya 2,000? ¿tan pronto?  *_​ 
_*Es una suerte contar contigo en el foro, eres la personificación de la alegría y la ternura.*_
_*Y además eres rapidísima, a este paso te vas a saltar los 3,000 y vas a llegar directo a los 4,000 posts *_​ 
*Te mando un abrazo grandote con todo mi cariño y te regalo un amiguito para que sea tu compañero de juegos  (siempre y cuando no pase el día durmiendo) *​ 
*Beatriz*​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicitaciones Prisc! 

Espero que el camino que te ha traído hasta estos primeros 2000 aportes haya sido lo suficientemente placentero como para motivarte a regalarnos otros tantos miles y muchos más. Aquí te regalo un pequeño incentivo más, para que sigas tan activa y sobretodo tan amable con todos nosotros durante un largo tiempo. Es un placer tenerte entre nosotros.

Felicidades y un fuerte abrazo de tu vecino,

Erasmo.


----------



## fsabroso

Vecina!!!!
_
Felicidades Priss _por tus 2k, vaya que eres de mucha ayuda en los foros, te agradecemos la colaboración que siempre brindas.
_*
Muchas Gracias!!!!!!!*_.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades corazón. ¡Qué rapidez! Juraría que fue ayer cuando te felicitamos por los 1000. Pero sigue así, preciosa, que nos encanta felicitarte.

Yo también traigo algo para la fiesta.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR TUS 2.000 POSTS!* 

Estimada Priss, te felicito de todo corazón y deseo que sigas participando con nosotros muchos miles de posts más, para seguir disfrutando de tu compañía. 

Un saludo muy cordial. 
Jordy


----------



## CarolMamkny

Tarde pero llego....

*¡Felicitaciones Priss en esos primeros 2000 y que hayan muchos más!* ​


----------



## Priss

GRACIAS GRACIAS... 2.000 GRACIAS A USTEDES!!!!!!!

*Mi queridísima Fernita, Doña Fernita (Y tú sabes a qué me refiero... ) : Juntas hemos encontrado unos hilos tan raros  y **graciosos... ** Por cierto que nunca supimos si era tapa, o capa . En fin, solo para recalcar en los líos que nos hemos metido. *

*Tampi preciosa: Qué lindo cachorrito!!! mejor que duerma.  Si hay algo que me encanta hacer es dormir, y mejor estando tan bien acompañada. Eres una persona muy dulce, y si por algo soy feliz, es por contar con gente tan linda como ustedes.*

*Mi querido Erasmo: Sigo pensando que tu nombre es muy lindo,pero tu calidez de gente lo es mucho más. Gracias por las orquideas, que bello detalle, vecino mío.*

*Fsabroso: Me has enseñado mucho, y realmente me alegro que seas moderador, vecino y amigo... Gracias por el obsequio..*
*Ahora veo las bellas rosas... adoro las rosas!! Qué dulces vecinos tengo... me llenan de flores y son buenos. *

*Queridísimo crío Ant. Es que me encanta decirte crío...  (y tú sabes dónde empezó eso) eres un amor, y ni hablar de cuánto pero cuánto he aprendido contigo. Gracias por las cervecitas y por ser mi amigo.*

*JordY querido. Tú conoces ya la historia de la "y" en tu nombre. Me da mucho gusto haberte conocido, espero seguir coincidiendo en el foro contigo. Soy yo quién disfruta de su compañía y afecto. (Y voy mejorando mi ortografía)*


----------



## Priss

*Gracias Carol vecinita mía   *
*Qué va a ser tarde!!! para nada!! Me ha dado mucho gusto conocerte últimamente, y que vengas y formes parte de mi fiesta, y de mis queridos amigos foreros. *



CarolMamkny said:


> Tarde pero llego....
> 
> 
> *¡Felicitaciones Priss en esos primeros 2000 y que hayan muchos más!* ​


----------



## krolaina

Las Carolas llegando tarde...qué raro!

Qué Priss-a chica! ¡Bien hecho!. Un placer (pero un placer de verdad, de los buenos) tenerte como compi en los foros y disfrutar de tus aportaciones y comentarios tan útiles a la par de divertidos.

¡Feliz postiversario!


----------



## Priss

"Priss-a" jejeje, tienes un ingenio único Krol, la buena y siempre amable delfincita del foro.
Muchas gracias por lo que dices, en realidad, estoy muy feliz de formar parte del foro . Por lo tanto, a menos de que me saquen del foro, no me iré.... 
Y gracias por estar aquí, el placer es mío. 



krolaina said:


> Las Carolas llegando tarde...qué raro!
> 
> Qué Priss-a chica! ¡Bien hecho!. Un placer (pero un placer de verdad, de los buenos) tenerte como compi en los foros y disfrutar de tus aportaciones y comentarios tan útiles a la par de divertidos.
> 
> ¡Feliz postiversario!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

AMABLE, CARIÑOSA, INTELIGENTE, PRECIOSA, SIMPÁTICA, MUY INTERESANTE, CON UN CORAZÓN DE ORO......... 
I'd better stop because the list is far from over!!!

¡MUCHAS FELIICIDADES QUERIDÍSIMA AMIGA!​
Sabes bien cuánto te admiro por ser tan amable con todos nosotros y ayudarnos, y te estoy MUY agradecida por toda la ayuda que me brindas y que nunca olvidaré porque en hacerlo he ganado a una amiga tan especial como tú (es una cualidad de los nacidos el 20 de agosto   jajajajajajajajajaja) 
Además quiero decirte que tu amabilidad enriquece estos foros porque logras dibujar una sonrisa sobre las caras de quienes te hablan.

Personas como tú son imposible de olvidar...
Es un gran placer haberte conocido... 

Un abrazote querida desde el Líbano  
Te queremos,
Cristina

(PD: puedes enviarme un PM para corregir mis faltas si quieres )


----------



## fsabroso

Priss said:


> GRACIAS GRACIAS... 2.000 GRACIAS A USTEDES!!!!!!!
> 
> *Fsabroso: Me has enseñado mucho, y realmente me alegro que seas moderador, vecino y amigo... Gracias por el obsequio.. ¿qué es cyberspace ashram? My door to love?  Cuentame un poco sobre eso.. o.k?*


 No era la imagen que deseaba enviarte, pero si es un lugar para meditar (_lease _descansar) pues bien merecido lo tienes, 
*
Muchas Gracias !!!!*


----------



## Priss

*Me has dejado sin palabras, amiguita! Me siento muy feliz de significar tanto para ti, creeme que tú también eres sumamente especial e importante en mi vida.*
*Es un gusto ayudar si lo puedo hacer, y más a amigos tan agradables y sinceros, como tú, mi más querida amiga libanesa. Por cierto que de ti también aprendo mucho.... (las clases de francés siguen pendientes) *
*Gracias por todo... *



Cristina Moreno said:


> AMABLE, CARIÑOSA, INTELIGENTE, PRECIOSA, SIMPÁTICA, MUY INTERESANTE, CON UN CORAZÓN DE ORO.........
> I'd better stop because the list is far from over!!!
> 
> ¡MUCHAS FELIICIDADES QUERIDÍSIMA AMIGA!​
> 
> Sabes bien cuánto te admiro por ser tan amable con todos nosotros y ayudarnos, y te estoy MUY agradecida por toda la ayuda que me brindas y que nunca olvidaré porque en hacerlo he ganado a una amiga tan especial como tú (es una cualidad de los nacidos el 20 de agosto  jajajajajajajajajaja)
> Además quiero decirte que tu amabilidad enriquece estos foros porque logras dibujar una sonrisa sobre las caras de quienes te hablan.
> 
> Personas como tú son imposible de olvidar...
> Es un gran placer haberte conocido...
> 
> Un abrazote querida desde el Líbano
> Te queremos,
> Cristina
> 
> (PD: puedes enviarme un PM para corregir mis faltas si quieres )


----------



## SDLX Master

¡Bien hecho Prissy! Que vengan miles más. Un besito de tu vecino del Sur.


----------



## Priss

fsabroso said:


> No era la imagen que deseaba enviarte, pero si es un lugar para meditar (_lease _descansar) pues bien merecido lo tienes,
> 
> _*Muchas Gracias !!!!*_


*Son unas rosas muy bellas,* *gracias realmente... y me encanta meditar  y mejor si estoy tan bien acompañada de mis queridos foreros.*


----------



## Priss

SDLX Master said:


> ¡Bien hecho Prissy! Que vengan miles más. Un besito de tu vecino del Sur.


*Te extrañé mucho en tu ausencia.... qué bueno tenerte de vuelta! y para mi fiesta mejor aún, vecino  *


----------



## ryba

Felicitaciones, locura!!!

Gracias por tu ayuda, suerte con el inglés, keep on rockin'!!!

¡Un besito desde Polonia!


----------



## alacant

Priss, baby, how quickly you got here!

Congratulations, to one of the nicest people in this forum.

Big hugs, Alacant


----------



## Priss

alacant said:


> Priss, baby, how quickly you got here!
> 
> Congratulations, to one of the nicest people in this forum.
> 
> Big hugs, Alacant


 
*Gracias, Ala queridísima amiga.  Imposible dejar de ser "nice", con gente tan agradable como ustedes, como tú, especialmente. Gracias por todo tu apoyo!*


----------



## Priss

ryba said:


> Felicitaciones, locura!!!
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda, suerte con el inglés, keep on rockin'!!!
> 
> ¡Un besito desde Polonia!


 

Gracias a ti, ryba!! Tus interrogantes siempre me hacen aprender de mi propio idioma, qué bueno verte seguido


----------



## alexacohen

Querida Priss, 

Muchísimas felicidades, sé que no nos vemos mucho últimamente pero no creas que me olvido. Este es mi regalo.

*Read through these Children's Science Exam Answers: 
*
_Q: What happens to your body as you age ? 
A: When you get old, so do your bowels and you get intercontinental. 

Q: What happens to a boy when he reaches puberty ? 
A: He says good-bye to his boyhood and looks forward to his adultery. 

Q: Name a major disease associated with cigarettes. 
A: Premature death. 

Q: How are the main parts of the body categorized ? (e.g., abdomen.) 
A: The body is consisted into three parts - the brainium, the borax and 
the abdominal cavity . The brainium contains the brain; the borax contains 
the heart and lungs, and the abdominal cavity contains the five bowels A, 
E, I, O, and U. 

Q: What is the fibula ? 
A: A small lie. 

Q: What does "varicose" mean ? 
A: Nearby. 

Q: Give the meaning of the term "Caesarean Section." 
A: The Caesarean Section is a district in Rome. 

Q: What does the word " benign" mean ? 
A: Benign is what you will be after you be eight.
_


----------



## valdo

Muchas felicidades, Priss..!!!
Hay un buen trecho entre nuestros países así que llego con retraso...mas espero que la fiesta no se haya terminado ya...!!!
Me has ayudado mucho y espero contar contigo en lo futuro,

Saludos,


----------



## Priss

*Muchas gracias Alexa querida, tú siempre con el buen humor en pie... jejeje, me has hecho reír **... Gracias de nuevo, y gracias por el chiste, le das un toque de buen humor a mi dia. *


----------



## Priss

*Hola Valdo!!!  Muchas gracias por tus felicidades, me encanta encontrarme contigo en los foros y con tus hilos tan interesantes .*



valdo said:


> Muchas felicidades, Priss..!!!
> Hay un buen trecho entre nuestros países así que llego con retraso...mas espero que la fiesta no se haya terminado ya...!!!
> Me has ayudado mucho y espero contar contigo en lo futuro,
> 
> Saludos,


----------



## Tezzaluna

Priss, dearest!

Way to go!  Congratulations on a reaching a wonderful milestone on the WR road!

Hugs to you!

Tezza


----------



## No Soup

Congratulations, Priss!!  You rock!!!!!!!


----------



## tesalia

*¡Linda, felicidades por tus logros!*

*Besos y abrazos desde Caracas*
*Tess*


----------



## Priss

*Gracias a ti también tezza   Más de una vez he sonreido al ver a tu perrito, preocupado por la economía canina  además, me has ayudado mucho en mis hilos... si lo niegas, serías una first class liar. (Tú sabes de lo que hablo... jeje)*

*Mi queridísimo Don sopa.... jejeje siempre me da gusto leer tus PM, aunque aveces son bastante picarezcos  pero contigo he mejorado mi inglés gracias a tus correcciones y tu buen humor.*

*Tesalia querido/a  en todo caso, me da gusto que regreses a los foros, siempre me preguntaba por dónde andabas? En todo caso me alegro muchísimo de que estes de vuelta.*


----------



## frida-nc

_*Priss, muchas felicitaciones!

Me gusta tu *__*combinación de colores...

Un abrazo.
*_


----------



## Priss

*Muchísimas gracias Frida querida  Y a mí me gustan mucho tus aportes al foro, siempre son muy acertados, además de amables, aprendo mucho de ti.*
*Y gracias también por las lindas flores .*


frida-nc said:


> _*Priss, muchas felicitaciones!*_
> 
> _*Me gusta tu *__*combinación de colores...*_
> 
> _*Un abrazo.*_


----------



## Mirlo

Priss, aunque tarde me uno a la celebración, qué tengas 2000 más.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Felicidades por tus 2,000 aportaciones y por las muchas que vendrán.  
Enhorabuena.*


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Priss:*

*Te felicito por tus 2000 aportes y por muchas otras cosas. Es un placer compartir el foro con vos*.

_*Tu amiga que te quiere mucho,*_
_*Fernita.*_

*PD: en otro momento te mando el regalito. *
*Estoy medio dormida...pero no quería*
*dejar pasar esta celebración.*
**​


----------



## Priss

*Gracias Mirlo, eres de las foreras que más admiro en el foro, y además, eres muy agradable    Gracias por el brindis, yo brindo por toooodos ustedes , y claro por los 2.000 posts compartidos junto a ustedes también.*
*Muchísimas gracias Kibramoa, es una foto muy bella realmente! con un fondo muy agradable. Me hace pensar que estoy allí...en ese bello mar... gracias a ti! *
*Fernita amiga: Lo repito otra vez, me encanta encontrarme contigo. Y muchas gracias, dos son mejor que uno *


----------



## Eugin

20 añitos y 2.000 posts ... mucha coincidencia como para no celebrarlo a lo grande, ¿eh? 

Muchísimas gracias por tu presencia por aquí, por no abandonarnos y por tu calidez humana en cada post!!!! ¡por muchos 2.000 y 20 más!!!!


----------



## Priss

Gracias a ti Eugin!! eres muy linda y amable   jejeje y sí... 20 años y 2.000 posts! qué bueno verte por acá... me ha dado mucha, mucha alegría.


----------



## speedier

Dearest Priss.

Congratulations on your 2000 Posts, and apologies for not being here sooner.

I have a few little presents for you: An English Library and some books with which to stock it up.

It's always a pleasure to meet with you in the forum, and of course at the occasional party that we have from time to time. 

Oh! I nearly forgot. I brought a little something else as well.

yo no sab'ia como de elegir

Espero que te guste

Speedier (el ratoncito)


----------



## Vale_yaya

Compatriota!!!!... Zuca llegué tarde a la celebración!!!... ahora que nos cambiaste de foto me tendré que acostumbrar al nuevo tú... jejeje...  

Bueno "guaguita"... jejeje... digo eso sólo porque eres "más jovensita" que yo... pero en sí me encanta verte siempre por ahí... me haces acuerdo de "mi bella Cuenca"... locaria sigue escribiendo que así todos nos enriquecemos...

Besos... besos... abrazos... Yaya


----------



## Vale_yaya

speedier said:


> Dearest Priss.
> 
> yo no sab'ia como de elegir
> 
> Speedier (el ratoncito)


 

Bueno si Priss no viene rápido la que se va a comer ese cheese cake soy YOOOOOO!!!!!!!!... se ve riquísimo con esas frutillas encima!!!!... mmmmmm.... delicioso!!!... no mentira Priss, como crees???... yo no me lo comería, es tuyo... pero no te olvides de las amigas!!!!!!!!..... jeje


----------



## Priss

Vaya Speedier!!! qué regalos tan buenos, gracias precioso!!! lo que más amo son los libros, y junto a los cheese cakes, mi postre preferido pues qué mejor!! Reamente me has dado en el clavo 
Vale preciosa, ni se te ocurra comerte mis cheese cakes!! Jijijiji solo una bromita.. pues hay cheese cakes para todos, y libros también!! 
A mí también me ha dado gusto que vengas a los foros... es bueno encontrar una compatriota, no crees guambrona? jijijijiji


----------

